# NOMINATE: Best Asian Skyline



## nicholasliha (Oct 13, 2004)

i guess that when someone thinks of a city's skyline a lot of other factors figure in his final appreciation of its standing. one important factor is the skyline's most popular form of representation. seoul and taipei may not have skylines as sophisticated as jakarta or manila, but people are familiar with idol drama serials that portray taipei or seoul in an attractive light. media packaging is important. and those cities have the allure of sweet young livestyles that considerably sweeten their ambience. meanwhile jakarta and manila don't appear that much in tv, even their tourism doesn't focus on the skyline.


----------



## nicholasliha (Oct 13, 2004)

skyscrapercity said:


>


damn! i just so have to visit seoul to film traffic patterns and city light changes. only thing is package tours invariably hustle you around too much to comfortably sit down with a camera. i'm going to shanghai free and easy soon though, so i hope something works out for me. haha.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

lumpia said:


> not to be rude, but Seoul's skyline isnt as extensive as cities like Shanghai, Bangkok, Chongqing or Manila, so howcome u put it up?
> ................................................................................................
> i suggest ppl who nominate actually take a look at the Asian subforums and check out ALL the skylines before they nominate


OK, just take a look at this ranking!(even though this is not accurate..)
emporis's skyline ranking 

Like you said before,if Seoul's skyline isn't extensive, how come they put it Top 3?

Anyway,how many over 200m buildings in your extensive skyline city , Manila have or Jakarta? 
Manila's tallest buildings 

MaKati's tallest Buildings 

Jakarta's tallest buildings

Lastly,
Don't get me wrong, please
I am not saying that Seoul is the best asian skyline or aesthetical skyline
But it is definitely extensive!


----------



## Balikbayan (Jul 15, 2004)

Hong Kong Shanghai Seoul


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

renell said:


> ho my... szehoong, i thought it's nomination thread, not fashion parade?
> 
> reckon it should be Best Chinese Skyline, then Best SEAsia Skyline.




Hhahaha......initially I wouldn't wanna do it but seeing so many pictures present on this thread I was tot ..... "Ahhh....what da heck.....just post lah!" 

I parade those pictures not to show off but to create awareness. Apparently not many knew how KL slyline looks like  ( or at least do not remember how pretty and extensive it is  )


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

Cheers lumpia! Sorry, I am not aware of any larger versions of those panoramas.


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

@skyscrapercity That list is really not accurate, I checked the emporis and they divided the metro manila which they did not do in tokyo, jakarta, bangkok, or seoul. Manila, Makati, Pasig and Mandaluyong belong to the same metropolis (Metro Manila) which they should combine all the skyscrapers. If they combine all the parts of the metropolis it will make it to top 10 . I think they are not geographically familiar with the place.


----------



## Alvin (Jun 6, 2003)

yes, the Jakarta list too is very much out to date and incomplete. Someone should do something in s.com, especially considering the fact that it is now a paysite!


----------



## Mahaputra (May 20, 2003)

yup exactly.. we've got way more skyscrapers than the ones they show in emporis.com
and btw.. these are my nominations:

1.HK
2.Singapore
3.Jakarta (hehehe)


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

1) Hong Kong
2) Shanghai


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

1. Hong Kong
2. Shenzhen
3. Kuala Lumpur


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Mahaputra said:


> yup exactly.. we've got way more skyscrapers than the ones they show in emporis.com



The same for Seoul and many others cities.
I mean, there are many more Seoul skyscrapers than the ones they show in emporis.com too.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Alvin said:


> yes, the Jakarta list too is very much out to date and incomplete. Someone should do something in s.com, especially considering the fact that it is now a paysite!


The Seoul list also isn't a complete one.

Everybody can nominate any cities freely, especially for his/her own city.
But there is no need to underestimate the other cities(Seoul, Tokyo & Taipei etc).
Comparing with two cities through ONLY pictures can lead people to misjudgment easily, especially ones who never been to both cities. 

Anyway, Manila and Jakarta really have nice skylines


----------



## TORONTOCOPENHAGEN (Sep 12, 2004)

My bet would be Hong Kong. First of all there are so many beautiful and modern buildings in the Central District. Second of all it is so dense - walking around in Kowloon and Mong Kok is almost claustrofobic. Third of all even the suburbs in Hong Kong have supertalls, like for instance Tsuen Wan, where they are building the Nina Tower (325 meters I believe, but I'm not sure).

In my opinion the skyline of Singapore isn't even remotely close to being as great as that of Hong Kong.


----------

